# 410 for yotes ?



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Thinking of getting a New England Surivor Series 410/45L.C. for yotes and whatever else to harvest. The gun is rifled and comes with a choke to shoot shotshell as well. Any thoughts to my crazy idea. Thanks..........Rich


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Better get good at gett'in em close! I've always used a 22-250 or 7 mag. for out and a 12 ga. 00 buck for in and I've missed more than I've shot.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

If it's all you had you could make due I suppose. It would take close shots and the proper ammo. Shot shells would NOT be an option. 
It would be about my last choice if I was buying a new coyote gun. I'd keep looking. Keep in mind, your not going to find a perfect all around gun.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. Just tight on the cash and I'll have about $200 to spend on a gun...................Rich


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

If it had to be a single shot, go with a 12ga, H&R/NEF, 3" chamber & use #4 buck. If you could find a turkey model that would be a plus. I've patterned my 870 w/ turkey choke @ 50 yds with #4 buck, and would take the shot with confidence. That's what I was using last Friday, hit'em like a lighting bolt.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> If it's all you had you could make due I suppose. It would take close shots and the proper ammo. Shot shells would NOT be an option.
> It would be about my last choice if I was buying a new coyote gun. I'd keep looking. Keep in mind, your not going to find a perfect all around gun.


i'll have to agree, but the quest provides the greatest reason to buy the next one. I shoot .222,.223,.22-250,.243 in bolt guns for yotes, 870,1100,11-87 in 12ga as well. Each one could be defined with "certain limitations", but I've been thinking off/on over the last several years the Savage 24 .223/12ga with a good 5 moa red dot may get close to perfect for yotes, IMHO.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Found a single shot 223 in my price range. Thanks again...........Rich


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

That .223 will serve you much better than a .410 ............. you would have to let that 'yote get way to close for comfort to be in your effective range. Great time to be out calling ........ get after 'em !!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Your all set now, you got a good coyote gun. Try black hills ammo, it's good stuff and less than most big name brands.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Is your new 223 made by New England Firearms? I have had several of there rifles and have always been pleased with their performance. I found that all my NEF Handirifles in 223 liked lighter bullets best. I got best results with 45-55 grain bullets. My best results (consistent .6-.7 inch groups avg) came with a factory cartridge, 50 gr hp made by UMC (division of Remington). 45 gr hp handloads also worked well. Tried some 62 gr softpoints and hp and my groups blew out to 2.5-3 inches at 100 yds.

Huntinbull


----------

